# through Tepic or San Blas?



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone know which route is preferred for the stretch from Mazatlan to north of PV...through Tepic or via San Blas? thanks for any replys


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I take the exit north of the 2 San Blas turnoffs, on the quota it is signed Yago/ Santiago..it goes not have mountainous driving, it is mostly flat farmland and a good (read no potholes)road unlike the mountain roads...follow signs via Villa Hidalgo, Guadalupe Victoria and San Blas...


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> I take the exit north of the 2 San Blas turnoffs, on the quota it is signed Yago/ Santiago..it goes not have mountainous driving, it is mostly flat farmland and a good (read no potholes)road unlike the mountain roads...follow signs via Villa Hidalgo, Guadalupe Victoria and San Blas...




Sounds good...we will give it a try. I hope the sinage is clear because I have spent endless hours lost trying to find my way around Mexico. Im assuming that that it will not take much longer than any of the other routes?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use the Guia Roji map of Mexico, it takes you about the same time,is much more scenic and away form some recent problems on the san blas turnoff......


----------



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

chicois8 said:


> I use the Guia Roji map of Mexico, it takes you about the same time,is much more scenic and away form some recent problems on the san blas turnoff......


thanks allot! will give it a try.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

dstan said:


> thanks allot! will give it a try.


If you look at your question on the Mexconnect board you will see Johan put up a map with his suggestion,mine would be one exit before his to avoid mountainous driving....


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

*Guyabitos*



chicois8 said:


> If you look at your question on the Mexconnect board you will see Johan put up a map with his suggestion,mine would be one exit before his to avoid mountainous driving....


I'll be in Guyabitos next week . Hows the weather ? Is the ocean cold this time of year ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

jasavak said:


> I'll be in Guyabitos next week . Hows the weather ? Is the ocean cold this time of year ?




It is beautiful in Guayabitos now, about 85degrees daytime, cool nights warm ocean water.


----------

